# Apple TV vs Xbox360



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Does the apple TV provide the same movie streaming features and music sharing as the xbox 360 minus the xbox gold fee? Will it share music from a windows PC? 99 dollars seems like a low price for a streaming device. I assume it can work as a wired device too.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Here is a good read on a few devices out there. I was looking at the Appletv and WD live Plus and went with the live plus as BB had it for $99 and I couldn't find the appletv locally at the time. The other thing is the Plus plays more files formats. Both are hackable to give them more bang for there buck as well. Instead of buying a dvd player for the bedroom I bought the Plus and started to rip dvds/tv shows. The kids use it more than us but overall I don't think you can go wrong with either of them. I think these devices work better than the Xbox as that can be picky on what it plays. I tried to use mine as a media player a while back and it was too much work. They both work great for music from what I hear. I haven't used mine for that at all.

http://blog.streamingmedia.com/the_...s-roku-vs-wd-tv-live-plus-vs-sony-netbox.html

http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/new-apple-tv-vs-roku-vs-xbox-360-and-others/


----------

